# High Iron Foods?



## SmallTalks (Jun 17, 2021)

Hi,

Looking for recommended foods that are high in iron but not red meat. Also simple additions to recipes that are also high in iron.

Thanks


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jun 17, 2021)

Welcome to the forum!  

There were two recent articles I found, that are designed for Indian vegetarians, but there is a lot of good info,  with iron amounts of foods, giving high iron foods, as well as showing which ones are very low.  And the second article tells about what not to serve with these high iron foods, as certain things make the iron unavailable, for digestion.  Something as simple as drinking tea with foods, can cause a much smaller amount of iron absorption.
https://www.upgrademyfood.com/which-indian-foods-are-rich-in-iron/
https://www.upgrademyfood.com/better-absorb-iron/


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 17, 2021)

This site shows foods rich in iron, and how to increase iron absorption from non animal sources.

https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/increase-iron-absorption#TOC_TITLE_HDR_2

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady (Jun 17, 2021)

I would imagine that chicken liver, as well as liver from other poultry, would be a good source of dietary iron, and not from red meat. Liver tends to be iron rich.


----------



## Kathleen (Jun 22, 2021)

For better iron absorption,  consume with a high vitamin C source like a citrus salad.  Also be aware that caffeine hinders/slows iron absorption.   

Wow, I actually just used info from my biomed nutrition Chem class.....


----------



## blissful (Jun 23, 2021)

Blog on iron: https://nutritionfacts.org/topics/iron/


As others have said above, pair it with vitamin C sources.



> Those diagnosed with iron deficiency should talk with their doctors about first trying to treat it with diet, as iron supplements have been shown to increase oxidative stress. The healthiest iron sources are whole grains, legumes, nuts, seeds, dried fruits, and green, leafy vegetables, which can be paired at the same meal with vitamin C-rich foods such as citrus, bell peppers, broccoli, and tropical fruits to boost iron absorption.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 23, 2021)

blissful said:


> Blog on iron: https://nutritionfacts.org/topics/iron/
> 
> 
> As others have said above, pair it with vitamin C sources.



You mean I can't just mix iron filings in with my egg nog?

Seriously, it has been found that iron from meat sources is the most readily absorbed form, followed by iron rich nuts, seeds, veggies and fruits.  But even with iron rich veggies, you need to learn to prepare them properly.  Beans, and all legumes (pulses) must be cooked until soft to make the minerals, vitamins, Phyto-chemicals, and proteins available to the body.  Raw spinach contains oxalic acid, which blocks absorption of minerals, and vitamins.  Cooking the spinach neutralizes oxalic acid.  

Also, many foods work in symbiosis with each other, each of the contributing to the ability of nutrient absorption, and activity.  

Talk to an organic chemist, or a nutritionist to get the best, and most up to date info on foods for your needs.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 24, 2021)

blissful said:


> Blog on iron: https://nutritionfacts.org/topics/iron/
> 
> 
> As others have said above, pair it with vitamin C sources.


This site is really full of garbage scare-mongering "advice." People are omnivores. Meat is not poisonous. Find better sources.


----------



## blissful (Jun 24, 2021)

GotGarlic, nutritionfacts.org is presented by a medical doctor. It is based on medical studies, the sources and medical studies are listed for you to read. 



If you aren't getting your medical advice from a doctor, and medical studies mean nothing to you, then where exactly do you get your information for your current illnesses you've talked about having? I would think, facts should mean something to you.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 24, 2021)

It seems to me that the first thing to ask is why do you need to up your iron intake?

Several years ago when I was undergoing chemo therapy, I had to increase my iron intake to maintain a healthy or near-healthy white blood count.

Is this something you are managing on your own or has a physician suggested that you increase the iron ingested?

In my case my oncologist recommended foods for me that would boost my iron.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 24, 2021)

blissful said:


> GotGarlic, nutritionfacts.org is presented by a medical doctor. It is based on medical studies, the sources and medical studies are listed for you to read.
> 
> If you aren't getting your medical advice from a doctor, and medical studies mean nothing to you, then where exactly do you get your information for your current illnesses you've talked about having? I would think, facts should mean something to you.


Not all medical doctors are created equal, bliss - see Dr. Oz. This doctor you like seems to reference his own writings most of the time. Doctors who sell books, videos and supplements are suspect. 

Both of those "if" statements are wrong and you know it. All of my doctors are professors at the medical school where I used to work. As part of the medical school faculty teaching students, residents and fellows, they keep up with the latest research; they also publish their own research and present it nationally and internationally.


----------



## blissful (Jun 24, 2021)

GotGarlic, he references medical studies, gives out information, which you CAN ignore it at your leisure. Dr Greger doesn't do research for medical studies, he reads and presents medical studies. Unlike your own doctors that present their own research findings.


I'm sorry this information brings up such fear in you, scare mongering false accusations. 

Since you have (an) illness(es) you can't get a handle on, you might consider getting more well informed to see if it can help you. You might not be so irritable and argumentative if you felt better.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 24, 2021)

blissful said:


> GotGarlic, he references medical studies, gives out information, which you CAN ignore it at your leisure. Dr Greger doesn't do research for medical studies, he reads and presents medical studies. Unlike your own doctors that present their own research findings.
> 
> I'm sorry this information brings up such fear in you, scare mongering false accusations.
> 
> Since you have (an) illness(es) you can't get a handle on, you might consider getting more well informed to see if it can help you. You might not be so irritable and argumentative if you felt better.


My doctors also read other people's studies and present it to the students they're teaching and the residents and fellows they're training and working with. One part of medical training is journal club - each week, they read a selection of studies and get together to discuss them. There's lots more to medical school than sitting in lectures.

Dr. Greger seems to be quite selective (read: cherry-picking) about the research he presents. He's obviously biased toward plant-based eating and ignores the benefits of eating meat, fish, etc.

I'm immune to fear-mongering, bliss [emoji38] I just really hate to see people who ask for help being pushed toward a fear monger like him who uses his presumed authority as a physician to make people afraid of perfectly healthy food. The article about meat and cancer in the screen shot above is unbalanced and misrepresents the facts.

I am well informed enough to know that not every illness is caused by a dietary issue and not every illness is treatable. It's people who cannot accept that who are susceptible to being exploited by people like Dr. Greger. Don't mistake my anger about the exploitation for anything else.


----------



## blissful (Jun 24, 2021)

I don't think you have to worry about people here being less intelligent than you, they are quite capable of making up their own minds on what information they find credible and what they don't find credible.


The cherry picking of medical studies most often applies to industry funded research, where an industry like meat, dairy, eggs, funds their research only providing their results that they wish to be seen. As you probably know, there is no 'big broccoli' industry, or 'big cauliflower' industry funding research, so studies involving just plants aren't skewed like the meat, dairy, and egg industry studies. There's money to be made by the meat, dairy, and egg industries, follow the money.



Dr Greger isn't the only doctor that is aware that: 
The World Health Organization classifies processed *meat* as a *Group 1 carcinogen*, which means that there's convincing evidence that it causes bowel cancer. Red *meat* is classified as a *Group* 2A *carcinogen*, which means it probably causes bowel cancer.


Eat it if you want, no one is stopping you. Or eat more healthy food, or eat less meat, do what you want. But don't lie to people and say meat is really healthy.


Your right about one thing, diet isn't the only reason for illness. But chronic conditions like heart disease, stroke, diabetes, those are the leading killers for the US, can all be made much better with a better diet.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 24, 2021)

blissful said:


> I don't think you have to worry about people here being less intelligent than you, they are quite capable of making up their own minds on what information they find credible and what they don't find credible.


Lol, bliss, your nasty insinuations never end  It has nothing to do with intelligence and everything to do with knowledge and experience. People have a wide variety of each. 



blissful said:


> The cherry picking of medical studies most often applies to industry funded research, where an industry like meat, dairy, eggs, funds their research only providing their results that they wish to be seen. As you probably know, there is no 'big broccoli' industry, or 'big cauliflower' industry funding research, so studies involving just plants aren't skewed like the meat, dairy, and egg industry studies. There's money to be made by the meat, dairy, and egg industries, follow the money.


Blah blah blah, chase the strawman, don't respond to the topic at hand. 



blissful said:


> Eat it if you want, no one is stopping you. Or eat more healthy food, or eat less meat, do what you want. But don't lie to people and say meat is really healthy.


Meat *is* healthy - in moderation, as part of an overall healthy diet. Stop trying to make people afraid of it, ie, fear-mongering. And stop misrepresenting what I say. 



blissful said:


> Your right about one thing, diet isn't the only reason for illness. But chronic conditions like heart disease, stroke, diabetes, those are the leading killers for the US, can all be made much better with a better diet.


There are lots of other chronic diseases, bliss. Those get the most attention, but blanket advice to eat a certain way is unhelpful.


----------



## blissful (Jun 24, 2021)

I think people should eat healthy. I've provided information that is presented by a doctor and comes from medical studies and research. That's my blanket statement. Let people get as informed as they want and learn as much as they can to eat a healthy diet, there's no downside to that. 



GotGarlic, you've made your preferences known by attacking posts that aren't your doctors, your choice of research, go ahead, attack away. It doesn't change the facts. Stop trying to scare people away from being informed consumers.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 24, 2021)

blissful said:


> I think people should eat healthy. I've provided information that is presented by a doctor and comes from medical studies and research. That's my blanket statement. Let people get as informed as they want and learn as much as they can to eat a healthy diet, there's no downside to that.
> 
> 
> 
> GotGarlic, you've made your preferences known by attacking posts that aren't your doctors, your choice of research, go ahead, attack away. It doesn't change the facts. Stop trying to scare people away from being informed consumers.



No one is stopping anyone from reading your questionable sources. GG is simply pointing out that they are dubious, which might not be obvious to a lot of people at first glance. Helping people steer away from being misinformed is, in my opinion, worth doing.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 24, 2021)

taxlady said:


> No one is stopping anyone from reading your questionable sources. GG is simply pointing out that they are dubious, which might not be obvious to a lot of people at first glance. Helping people steer away from being misinformed is, in my opinion, worth doing.


Thank you.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 24, 2021)

taxlady said:


> I would imagine that chicken liver, as well as liver from other poultry, would be a good source of dietary iron, and not from red meat. Liver tends to be iron rich.



Any liver is high in iron, but that probably falls into red meat category.

But Black Caviar is not red meat and darn delicious, and very high in iron.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 24, 2021)

CharlieD said:


> Any liver is high in iron, but that probably falls into red meat category.
> 
> But Black Caviar is not red meat and darn delicious, and very high in iron.



Red meat comes from mammals. Fish and poultry are not mammals. I hadn't thought about fish, but liver from fish would be good for iron. And if black caviar is high in iron, then I imagine that roe from other fish is high in iron too.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 27, 2021)

taxlady said:


> Red meat comes from mammals. Fish and poultry are not mammals. I hadn't thought about fish, but liver from fish would be good for iron. And if black caviar is high in iron, then I imagine that roe from other fish is high in iron too.





Don’t know anything about other fish. But salmon roe is not high in iron.


----------



## Kathleen (Jun 27, 2021)

CharlieD said:


> Any liver is high in iron, but that probably falls into red meat category.
> 
> But Black Caviar is not red meat and darn delicious, and very high in iron.



I picked up two pounds of lovely chicken livers at the fresh farm store nearby.  I made pate out of it.  I now wonder whether the bourbon I added to the pate will inhibit my iron absorption.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 27, 2021)

Kathleen said:


> I picked up two pounds of lovely chicken livers at the fresh farm store nearby.  I made pate out of it.  I now wonder whether the bourbon I added to the pate will inhibit my iron absorption.



I love chicken liver pate.  I'll share my recipe if you'll share yours.

Seeeeya; Hief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady (Jun 27, 2021)

I'm very fond of liver pate, but we are severely limiting liver in any form here. DH has gout and organ meats are a trigger for gout episodes.


----------



## jennyrose (Sep 19, 2022)

SmallTalks said:


> Hi,
> 
> Looking for recommended foods that are high in iron but not red meat. Also simple additions to recipes that are also high in iron.
> 
> Thanks


Foods that are high in iron are carrots, spinach, brocooli, potatoes and some of the dishes are spinach with cottage cheese.


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 19, 2022)

Hi jennyrose, Welcome to DC.

I usually keep in mind that orange vegies (carrots, sweet potatoes) and fruit (apricots, cantaloups) are high in iron as are the deep greens of kale (yuck) and spinach (yum).

jennyrose, FYI, the OP (original poster) only posted this question last year.  I don't see that they have come back, perhaps you 'reviving' this thread will do it.  You can see the date of the thread just above the poster's name.  Don't mistake the date of the poster joining, LOL.  That would make a lot of posts _very_ old! 

again, Welcome to DC!


----------



## Marlingardener (Sep 19, 2022)

Folks, imagine how SmallTalks is taking this argument. She asked for information, and is getting a pissing contest.
Let's stay on topic, keep the discussion civil, and make a new member feel welcome.
Welcome to the forum SmallTalks. This is not normal for our postings. Please stick around and find out how informative and nice we can be!


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 19, 2022)

Hi Marlin, as I mentioned in the post just before you, this is a Thread started a year ago.  Unfortunately the OP has probably already scooted.


----------



## Marlingardener (Sep 19, 2022)

Can't blame her.


----------



## Kevin.Zepeda (Dec 15, 2022)

My suggestion is to eat one iron-rich meal a day... And nothing else for two hours before and after the meal. Liver and onions are the most traditional dishes with high iron content. Sulfur compounds in onions help absorb iron. It would help to cook it in a cast iron pan without seasoning and add an acid such as non-red cooking wine, tomatoes or vinegar. Adding greens high in carotene, such as parsley, broccoli or cilantro, would help. Adding onion or garlic will help.


----------



## Vai101 (Jan 6, 2023)

1. Beans: black beans, lentils, chickpeas, and soybeans are all high in iron. 
2. Nuts and Seeds: pumpkin seeds, cashews, pine nuts, and almonds are all good sources of iron.
3. Leafy Greens: Spinach, kale, Swiss chard, and collard greens are all high in iron. 
4. Dried Fruits: Dried apricots, prunes, and raisins are all good sources of iron.
5. Quinoa: Quinoa is a great source of iron and is a great addition to any recipe. 
6. Tofu: Tofu is a great source of iron and can be added to a variety of recipes. 
7. Fortified Cereals: Many cereals are fortified with iron, making them a good source of iron.
8. Fortified Breads and Pastas: Many breads and pastas are fortified with iron, making them a good source of iron. 
9. Shellfish: Oysters, clams, and mussels are all good sources of iron. 
10. Dark Chocolate: Dark chocolate is a good source of iron, making it a great addition to recipes.


----------

